# Correct ID'S, comments please



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Please can people confirm or correct me with these ID's.
They are all my own flowers and I just want other opinions as to whether I am correct.

















Cordata??

















Wendtti?

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

And am I correct in saying that this is C. Cordata "blassii"?

Also has anyone else noticed the wierd smells of these blooms??
Im sure this one has a rotten flesh sort of smell. Unless a guppy from the tank is rotting around the plant somewhere.










Thanks in advance


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Great job in blooming these cryptocorynes, so what substrate mix did you use?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

illumbomb said:


> Great job in blooming these cryptocorynes, so what substrate mix did you use?


Thanks
Nothing scientific, Just a mixture of sand, clay and regular potting mix with a bit of peat mixed in.

Can you please confirm the above ID's.Thanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think the first one might be walkeri. The leaves are very unusual for cordata, but not for walkeri:

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wal/wal.html

The third one is almost certainly cordata.

Not sure about the second one, I'll look at it again later.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

The second one looks like a _wendtii_ to me.


----------

